

Clarification of Tor's Involvement with DARPA's Memex - rfreytag
https://lists.torproject.org/pipermail/tor-talk/2015-April/037538.html

======
nosnoopcharter
There are instances where government funding for a technical project is
suspicious, like NSA paying RSA to set a weird default PRNG. This isn't one of
them.

DARPA funding for independent businesses and research groups is very hands-
off. That's the whole point. I can't think of a single recent case where a
DARPA grantee even complained about improper pressure.

~~~
uncoder0
Been contracting with DARPA for nearly 9 years. 4 at another company and 5 at
my company. Never had any issues with improper pressure. DARPA PM's are always
a joy to work with and very focused on how the projects they fund will
transition successfully into the commercial sector.

------
dsp1234
This specific posting was mentioned in a couple of comments on a story about
memex that was here a few months back. Which may help to provide a little more
context.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9403852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9403852)

------
secfirstmd
Anyone who knows the awesome people at the Tor Project know that there is not
a chance they would let any government money create undue influence.

